# 흥



## Matasanos Madrileño

What is the meaning of this word?? I saw it after a friend of mine who is korean said to his older brother..."It's tastier my food 흥!"

Thank you guys!!


----------



## Hochschule

Matasanos Madrileño said:


> What is the meaning of this word?? I saw it after a friend of mine who is korean said to his older brother..."It's tastier my food 흥!"
> 
> Thank you guys!!




This word connotes a lot of meanings... it is impossible to deduce the intention of saying this word unless we can grasp the context in which this term is being used.

However, I can come up with few meanings:

1. I would say this when I am jealous of someone for example if someone boasts about his achievements then I would say "흥! 그래 너 잘났다! " which means "Sure sure! You smart ass!"

2. When girls like boys (this is totally my subjective opinion) and even if boys have done nothing to them they somehow say "흥!" when they are disappointed at some really trivial stuffs....

3. originally, "흥" 興 is a noun literally meaning "joy" so grandparents would say to their grandchildren : "아이구~ 이 자식이 흥을 돋구네" which means they are bringing joy to whole family"

I hope this helps


----------



## Kross

Matasanos Madrileño said:


> "It's tastier my food 흥!"



You need to provide us with more context. So you can receieve better answers. 

In my view, he just wanted to say, "Your dish is better than mine. Mine sucks."


----------



## Matasanos Madrileño

Actually, the context for this sentence is in another post of mine (See=먹구와)...That's what the other guy answered to this sentence I'm asking of here...


----------



## Kross

Matasanos Madrileño said:


> Actually, the context for this sentence is in another post of mine (See=먹구와)...That's what the other guy answered to this sentence I'm asking of here...


That example doesn't seem to be connected to this one. I cannot imagine the whole situation.


----------

